# Mk4 cortina starcraft



## wigan pier (Apr 8, 2010)

1977 Mk4 cortina starcraft twin rear ax[IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]http://i918.photobucket.com/albums/ad28/wiganpier/Copy6ofIMAG0007.jpg[/IMG]el                     (only one axel drives) 2.5 diesel engine 5 speed box rear tyres low profile on cosworth alloys


----------



## n8rbos (Apr 8, 2010)

wigan pier said:


> 1977 Mk4 cortina starcraft twin rear axel (only one axel drives) 2.5 diesel engine 5 speed box rear tyres low profile on cosworth alloys



looks the db's mate


----------



## Alzi1967 (Apr 8, 2010)

I like that.


----------



## Chrissy (Apr 9, 2010)

Wow  excellent


----------



## uglybob23 (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job that but wouldn't fancy the bill for the extra 2 tyres when it comes around to replacing them! 

Am I seeing it correctly... did you name it "The George Formby"? Any reason or is it because it has a lot of windows that'll need cleaning?


----------



## wigan pier (Apr 9, 2010)

uglybob23 said:


> Nice job that but wouldn't fancy the bill for the extra 2 tyres when it comes around to replacing them!
> 
> Am I seeing it correctly... did you name it "The George Formby"? Any reason or is it because it has a lot of windows that'll need cleaning?



hi ugly
the rear set of wheels are only there for the lenght of van and are a fraction higher of the floor than the drive ones so they dont wear as quick and as for george formby when im cleaning windows same as wiganpier only good stuff comes out of WIGAN   lol
regards andy


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Apr 12, 2010)

great job you have done ,like the starcraft a lot


----------



## bevdrew (Apr 12, 2010)

I like your cool retro camper


----------

